# "Yellowstone" TV Series



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Figured a bunch of you would be interested to check this out. Paramount Network is airing a 10-part miniseries starting tomorrow night (June 20) called Yellowstone. I have seen the ads for it a few times, but I'm still not certain what its about, but what does have me interested is that a bunch of it was filmed here in Utah. A couple years ago we noticed the film crews scattered around Oakley and up towards Smith and Morehouse. Didn't know what they were filming at the time, but I am excited to see what landscapes make it into the show.

http://www.paramountnetwork.com/shows/yellowstone


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I wonder if Walt Longmire will make an appearance? Absaroka county isn't that far away...


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

They film all of their indoor scenes and store gear at the studio in Park City. Its been funny to drive by and see enormous teepees airing out and fake park ranger trucks that are WAY nicer than anything I've ever seen in the Park.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

PBH said:


> I wonder if Walt Longmire will make an appearance? Absaroka county isn't that far away...


It's Cady now since Walt retired.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> It's Cady now since Walt retired.


spoiler!!

(I haven't made it that far yet!)


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

PBH said:


> spoiler!!
> 
> (I haven't made it that far yet!)


Sorry...:shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, the first episode was a little more adult oriented than I anticipated. :shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> I wonder if Walt Longmire will make an appearance? Absaroka county isn't that far away...


That was one of the best TV shows ever. I was so happy when it got picked up after the initial cancellation. I was surprised Netflix eventually pulled the plug on it, it seemed like a fairly cheap show to produce with some simple on location filming spots around the area. Most of the building sets like the Sheriffs office, Henry's Bar etc etc were all built and located inside some warehouses... so no real additional cost there for filming.

I havent watched Yellowstone yet, but it looked great from the trailers.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I watched the 1st episode of Yellowstone. Now, I'm hooked on the show. Made it half way through the 2nd episode. It's getting interesting for sure!!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Chaser said:


> Well, the first episode was a little more adult oriented than I anticipated. :shock:


I was pretty disappointed in it for that very reason. I guess it being on the Paramount Network (movie channel type thing) is why...?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Well, the first episode was a little more adult oriented than I anticipated. :shock:


Thanks for the heads up, I haven't had time to watch it, maybe I will heed your warning and just delete it and the series.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I never could figure out that why with a good series or movie that they have to throw in that bimbo and the sex scene along with the language. Most of the time if they would just cut out that 5 minutes they could drop it down a rating and let everyone watch it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm hooked so far. Really interested to see how the series plays out!


----------

